# Army.ca Chat [merged]



## Pikache

Okay. New irc server has been setup.

How to join the IRC Army.ca Chatroom

[Instructions removed - we now have a local chat room]


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Thanks for your work, this seems much easier than the pervious incarnation...


----------



## Pikache

Well, for those of you who don‘t like IRC or just want a direct link to chatroom without the hassle, there is now a new chat applet that‘ll take you to the irc chatroom.

  http://army.ca/php/chat.php  

Just type in your username and click on connect and you should be there.

Hope to see more of you in the chatroom.


----------



## GhostRecce

theres a mirc channel for this site?


----------



## Pikache

Yep. 
/server irc.webchat.org
/join #cdnarmy

Check the other thread on this forum.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

the place is kinda dead whenever i show up, hopefully this changes soon


----------



## Yllw_Ninja

*holds nose* i think the ton of after shave you use might have something to do with it there Sh0rtbUs  oh and shiney sequin jump suits really don‘t help either...however i think the afro can stay *nods*


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

ooooh......so thats what that is....


----------



## Pikache

If you guys just come in and leave after seeing few guys there, how are people suppose to generate a discussion?

So, if you have time, stick around the chat. Perhaps more people will show up.


----------



## Pikache

*bump*

To make it show on the main page.


----------



## Jarnhamar

What about starting the chat room function again?

Might lead to some interesting debates. The user activity really seems to be up as of late.


----------



## Burrows

I like that idea.


----------



## Tyrnagog

Hey Ghost..

I tried loading up the chat function in IE, and it didn‘t work... but I tried it with Firefox (Mozilla), and it loaded fine...  no one there but me...  but it seemed to be working, just not with Internet Explorer.


----------



## Pikache

IE needs some sort of odd java client and I‘ve given up on trying to get it to load up on Explorer.

Use Netscape or some other browser to log on to the chat server using the java applet here.
 http://army.ca/php/chat.php


----------



## Tyrnagog

Yeah... the chat room works fine.


----------



## Holloway

Yeah mIRC is a good program but it takes time to learn. Mike, why did you make an IRC channel anyway I've been joined for an hour and the only other person in it is "EvilTree".

P.S. Make this a sticky!

Pte. Holloway


----------



## Pieman

Was thinking that maybe a 'Chat Room' Button should be put somewhere more visable. 
Perhaps next to the 'Profile' button etc?

Only way to get to chat room is to go through this thread, so if the button was put somewhere easy to get at, the chat room may see more activity.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Actually the Chat Room is also available under "Information" in the menus at the top of the page.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## MikeM

Cool idea, chat room is usually dead when I go in there though as well.


----------



## Pikache

Okay, the chatroom's been reregistered.


----------



## Griswald DME

If you have your puter on all the time you can sit in there and at least you will see who comes to visit.  I think an Op should sit in there (not to mean they sit there and stare at their bloody computer all the time), but at least it shows newbies that there actually are people that go to the channel, even if they aren't talking 

DME


----------



## Pieman

> Actually the Chat Room is also available under "Information" in the menus at the top of the page.



Never noticed that...but moving my mouse up to "Information" and then down to "Chatroom" just plain old smacks of effort. 

Honestly, I think that having a very visable button would increase activity...but don't know how much work it would entail to add a new button. Anyway, if it is not hard to do, consider giving it a try.


----------



## jewel80002000

This chat room is very very quite ???


----------



## THEARMYGUY

Yes the chat was a bit "dead" when I got there, but I will go back later and check it again.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## Pikache

EvilTree is actually me. I may be around, but people usually just buggers off before I could respond.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

Wow, i hadnt visited the channel for a while..seems pretty dead still.  

Im gonna stick around in it whenever i can, I suggest everyone else do the same. Maybe we can revive it...

C'mon in, we can talk about you're girlfriend


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

well right now theres myself and 2 others in the channel...

Just need a few more and things should pick up.


----------



## vangemeren

I tried to join the chat room, but it won't let me download the plug-in. I have firefox, so I just wanted to know if it was my computer acting up.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

I believe you need to have the Java Runtime Environment installed to get it to work. You can download it here with a direct link to the download here.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Pikache

Well, we have a chatroom, but it doesn't get much of an use.

Perhaps if we start an official chat night, maybe it'll get some use, and as well hopefully some good discussions.

I'm thinking the chat night to be a weeknight, perhaps Wed at 2000EST.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

I'd be willing to try, but have never really participated in one. Also, with my short attention span, I'd have to be constantly reminded about it


----------



## Pea

I would definitely give it a shot. Sounds like it could be interesting.


----------



## brin11

RHF,

Were you thinking of a more formal chat with particular topic(s) for that night or something more informal?

If it is the former, members could post their ideas for topics on a thread and one could be picked for each week.  

Thoughts?


----------



## Pikache

I'm thinking informal for now. If there is a sufficient demand for a formal topic on a chat night, I'd be happy to implement the idea.

The java version of the chat applet http://army.ca/php/chat.php


----------



## bhobson

I would be interested! What night at what time?

Bob Hobson


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

We'd never find a night that's "good" for everyone, so RHF why don't you pick a date and we'll give it a shot.


----------



## the 48th regulator

there is a plan.  Even I will give it a whirl!

dileas

tess


----------



## vangemeren

I've never used one before. Could someone make a tuturial?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Have a look at this post:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/28396.0.html


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Well that worked pretty well. Just got to get the hang of the codes an' stuff. Just what I need. Another reason to spend MORE time here :


----------



## scottyeH?

LOL, soo much for that:

ERROR You are banned from this network. Excessive Flooding.

Damn IRC, I bet it's because I had my applet open and.. also mIRC trying to connect. Or maybe the internet hates me  :-X


----------



## Pikache

Let me know if you're having trouble reconnecting.


----------



## AZA-02

We have a chat room !!!! ???
Link plz, dont find it ???


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

The Java chat applet is here: http://army.ca/php/chat.php

However it's not very good. If you have access to an IRC client such as mIRC or GAIM, I recommend using that instead. Instructions are linked above.


----------



## IcEPiCk

great idea, IRC is way more instaneous...


----------



## Fry

I'm on there now, it's TOTALLY dead...


I think that some form of realtime chat, being IRC or whatnot should be advertised a little more or something... prehaps like a PM sent to all users letting them know of the chat. 


I've been on here since may and I knew nothing about it until a minute ago. I like the idea.


----------



## Pikache

I'm the guy who's basically in charge of the chatroom, and I'll try to get it back up again in about a week or so. Been away for summer.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer

Is it complicated to set up a 'Chat' button on the main page of the site? Would it break down into different topics? 

I think it is a great idea. I have been a user of this site for a while now and I didn't even know it existed!


----------



## vangemeren

A good location could be above the military quotes on the far right side of the start-up page, it's empty space. As a sidenote what happened to the wendsday discussions?


----------



## WannaBeFlyer

I think that nobody is using it because they aren't aware of it. I am sure it would get a lot of use if there was a link or button on the main page...


----------



## perry

Hi, 
tried to use the chat feature. I can see what other people are saying but I can't Type anything also I have no tool bar. Anyone else having problems?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

The subscribers have been testing the chat room for about a week now and it works OK. What browser are you using? I'd try re-entering the room to see if the problem is still present.


----------



## perry

Well I'm using IE 9. I tried to enter the chat room and still no tool bar. Still can't type a message.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

I assume you mean IE 6? That should work fine. Do you have the option of trying it on another computer, or in another browser such as Firefox?


----------



## Pikache

Mike, is there anyway to change nicks in the new chatroom?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Unfortunately the nicks are based on the forum usernames (not display names). I can change people's forum usernames, but it requires a password reset.


----------



## tomahawk6

Perhaps if he scrolled down he would see the area where you type your message.


----------



## NavComm

The chat does't work on my mac at the office. Works fine at home on the pc though.


----------



## vangemeren

How do you change rooms, like from Army.ca chat to Radio chatter?


----------



## the 48th regulator

go to the top, there is a drop down

pick the radio chatter

dileas

tess

and the rules are you have to agree with everything I say....


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Good day Mike, I enjoy the chat room very much as do many others.  We have started to see some "regulars" appearing in it and enjoy the playful banter that is thrown around.  On that note, I have been meaning to post this after noticing on a few occasions that some people would just come in and lurk.  Now this is not a problem except that these people's profiles (when checked) were not filled out and had 0 posts.  I find that akin to a group of us talking in the canteen and some guy in an overcoat walking up and staring at us without saying anything. 

I was wondering if there was a way to possibly ensure that anyone joining the chat room could have at least their profile filled out or maybe a minimum 5 posts?  This would help keep out trolls and other unsavoury people as it would give the DS at least five posts to help in hunting down said person's IP if they "pushed thier luck".  I think it would also allow the person to establish themselves on the forum and perhaps avoid them asking questions that might be answered if they had just taken the time to peruse the different forums.


Cheers,
Bzz


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Bzz,

Interesting you should mention that as the Staff have said exactly the same thing. I'm in the process of figuring out how to implement this.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## George Wallace

Another thing that you can do, is when they come in and you have an 'uncomfortable feeling', simply ask them who they are.  I have done this once or twice.  Usually if they are interested in the Chat Room, they will reply.  Some are there to gleam info only, and not give unqualified input, so they may state that also.  I do agree that it does give you an unnerving feeling when someone comes into the Chat Room and lurks, as opposed to reading the Forums.  Perhaps a hint, here and there, to fill out their profiles would help also, as many new members are leaving them blank.

We had 29 people in there two nights ago.  It gets quite crowded at times when several conversations are running at the same time.  I try to encourage some to move to the other Rooms that Mike has created.  Sometimes that works, sometimes it doesn't.  I would hope that we can see those Rooms put to better use in the future.

The Private Message feature is also a great thing....unless you have several on the go at the same time.   ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Yes, I have noticed you like that George.. but the pictures in the speedos must stop, I don't want them!!

Mike, I am sure it has been discussed with the DS (of which I am not a part of, hint hint) I just thought I would make it public to see what people's feelings were on the subject.  I know in most IRC channels there really isn't any profiling per se, but in here we are forced to stick with our forum profile and therefore I feel it should be filled out.

Another thing to maybe impement in the chat room (if possible) would be personalized away messages... I always find it convenient to say that I have gone to supper, am watching hockey, etc.. gives a time frame to expect one to return.  Oh, and a larger conversation "buffer" so I can catch up on what I missed while I was gone, thanks.


----------



## armyvern

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Yes, I have noticed you like that George.. but the pictures in the speedos must stop, I don't want them!!



Some of us regulars like them BZZ!! Good thread going here. I agree with your observations (save the speedos)....PMs are a wonderful thing!!

Vern


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Ok, users must have 10 posts before they can join the chat room. Please let me know if you have any problems or questions.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## big bad john

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Ok, users must have 25 posts before they can join the chat room. Please let me know if you have any problems or questions.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Mike


Excellent idea!


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Wow, that is great!!  Not only will it filter the chat room, but it will encourage those who want to come play to get involved in the forum aspect of Army.ca too!  Maybe a front page announcment of this new policy will help avoid the "why can't I get in the chat room?" posts that are sure to follow.

Idea:  Of course, I thought of this only minutes ago!! What if it allowed people in the chat room but did not give them "voice" permissions?  They can listen (and potentially learn) but can't participate until they have a high enough post count?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

When you can't get in, the chat room tells you that you need 10 posts.

I'll also throw out there that any user "padding" their post count to get into chat will find themselves starting up the warning system. Don't mean to sound ominous, just being proactive. 


Cheers
Mike


----------



## 3rd Herd

Another great reason to be on this site,well thought out constructive criticism Bzzliteyr and kudos to Mike for responding in the manner in which he did. Just joining the chat room lately, yes I was one of the some time "lurkers". Primarily to learn about it , was it worth it and how to work the controls. I agree with Bzzliteyr on reading profiles as several times I have left chat to check on a particpants profile- is this person for real, also I find this useful in understanding some of the conversations specifically ones perspective ie the well known fixation of post adolsencent males and the other gender. It also helps me in formulating answers to questions. The answer that would satisfy a 10 year CF vet with an MA will be over the head of a 15 year old army cadet and vice versa. The PM feature is great now that I know how to operate it and recivied the instructions in chat w/o out being barked at. It is nice to see a certain amount of self policing w/o running to the teacher. In closing see you in chat tonite.


----------



## Sig_Des

Yes, I enjoy this option..

Of course the chatroom has just forcibly evolved Army.ca from Internet Cocaine to full-blown internet Crack....I just can't stop... :blotto:


----------



## Cloud Cover

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Yes, I enjoy this option..
> 
> Of course the chatroom has just forcibly evolved Army.ca from Internet Cocaine to full-blown internet Crack....I just can't stop... :blotto:




Unlike crack, you don't have to pay cash for this little addiction. That being said, it doesn't come free. [hint].


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Whiskey.. is that in reference to the little blue box "Army.ca subscriber" under your name?? True true.. I too have been getting in trouble as of late with the chat side of the house.  "Yeah right, George Wallace has to be some young hottie with a false name" says the girlfriend... if only she knew..

Bzz


----------



## armyvern

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> "Yeah right, George Wallace has to be some young hottie with a false name"
> Bzz



He's a hottie all right!! And young at heart counts for everything!! Tell your girlfriend that a girl said so!!


----------



## Infanteer

A note to those sucking bandwidth....



			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I'll also throw out there that any user "padding" their post count to get into chat will find themselves starting up the warning system. Don't mean to sound ominous, just being proactive.


----------



## JSR OP

Three lousy Posts.....  I get booted.  Well, This is not padding, I take issue to this!  Its not like I'm lurking around, its not like I cause any trouble here, I just want to be able to get into the chat room.  So what exactly is this "Warning system", and how does it work?  Please let me know so I can keep my nose clean.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

The warning system is covered in the "All Must Read"  Army.ca conduct guidelines.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

You didn't get booted, you just need to become "more acquainted" with us and our forums.  Warnings are usually handed out for bad things.  I am sure by "padding" then mean someone posting replies of "cool" and "great idea" on to other people's posts instead of contributing with something of value, that's all.

Pull up a chair, don't be shy.. we love to hear new people's opinions on what they think of stuff that made be old news to us.. it's fun to get a new perspective on things.

Bzz


----------



## Infanteer

JSR - your posts to date have been good; however, it is kinda of silly to post "8", "9" and "10" when Mike Bobbitt explicitly says not to do it for the sake of getting into the chat room.  Go look around the forums and make a couple good posts and there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## JSR OP

OK, I went back and read the conduct guidelines again, and from what I could see I crossed two of them.   In My defence, I didn't notice Mike Bobbitt's post explicitly stating not to do that type of thing.  My bad.   If I had noticed it, I would not have done it.  I appologize.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

No worries, it sounds like things are sorted out now. And you're just one post away from "meeting friends online."


----------



## Bzzliteyr

JSR, that is why it's important to have people read before posting, it prevents someone from skipping a "minor" detail written by the owner of the site then quoted by a moderator only three posts down.  I thought there was an unwritten rule that you must read a full thread before you post anything to it, yet not many people seem to know about it.

And when you finally get to "meeting friends online", keep the speedo pics to a minimum.


----------



## George Wallace

We are already seeing some straining of our patience in regards to the admission to the Chat Rooms.  The Chat Rooms are being inundated with annoying people, who have gained access via making numerous annoying and senseless posts in the Main Forums so as to gain the privilege of entering the Chat Rooms.  Perhaps we should aim for a much higher standard of our Posters than ten posts.  Remember, the Staff are also keeping a strict eye on people who want to spam with silly posts.  Perhaps it is time for us to become even more strict on who should or should not gain access to the Chat Rooms so that unwanted disruptions or distractions don't become common place.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

I saw bring it up the count to when they are actually regarded as members and if we have to delete 25 posts as they are nothing but garbage then we should give those personnel automatic C&P.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Is this not just limited to Zack?  I am sure he is the one that we have all seen trying to "get in"... any others?


----------



## JSR OP

Wow, you guys are really taking this seriously.  I would even suggest that your taking it a little too far.  It sounds to me like you want to keep the Chat room All to a select group of people, as some of you want to make it harder for other people to join your "click".  I have a suggestion for you. When I was allowed in the chat area, there were many rooms.  Why not have few rooms dedicated to persons who have made significant amounts of good, worthwhile contributions to this site.  That way, us "Newbies" can still have some ability to chat with others too.

Just a thought.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

We may be taking it too seriously, but it seems that others are not taking it seriously enough. The crux of the issue is that a general concern was raised regarding the chat rooms. Personally, I agree with it. It would be simplistic to register a new account, join the chat rooms and be disruptive, or even abusive there. I believe it's due diligence to take reasonable steps to prevent that, while still permitting legitmate users to join the chat room.

The current requirements are now 3 hours of online time logged and 10 posts. (The idea being that in 3 hours users will be able to make 10 *quality* posts.)

I expect this will work a little better than the previous model, which seemed to invite abuse via inane posts.

Cheers
Mike

P.S. There are already multiple rooms, the majority of which are never used. The issue is bigger issue possible abuse (and liability), not simple organization, unfortunately.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Thanks Mike.


----------



## NavComm

I agree with the limits set. I'd even go farther and say I'd like to see the same thing for first time posters in the forums. Something along the lines of not being able to start new threads until you've logged so many hours or proven you're not just taking up bandwith opening new threads on topics that have been previously covered.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!!

JSR OP said:
			
		

> Why not have few rooms dedicated to persons who have made significant amounts of good, worthwhile contributions to this site.  That way, us "Newbies" can still have some ability to chat with others too.



 Since there are so many internet chat rooms out there, I believe the intent of this chat room is to keep some kind of decorum based on informed posts. How else are we going to keep the annoying people just looking for a 5 minute babble fix out.


----------



## George Wallace

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Is this not just limited to Zack?  I am sure he is the one that we have all seen trying to "get in"... any others?


No, it is not limited to him alone.  There have been several other people on the Forums posting one liners.  In on instance one person posted three one liners in three different topics in less than a minute.  Doesn't look suspicious does he?  What a great way to catch the attention of the Staff.


----------



## JSR OP

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> And when you finally get to "meeting friends online", keep the speedo pics to a minimum.



I am almost afraid to ask....What is the deal with the speedo pics??

does this have anything to do with the "inappropriate pictures incident"?  If so, I don't want to know.... Well, actually I do, but from what I have read, it is a curiosity best left unanswered.


----------



## emmiee

To add my 10 cents (inflation from the previous 2 cent requirement). I think it is a great idea. 

Thanks Mike for all your help today with the site.


----------



## Randy_15

See the problem for me is that I spend an hour or so a day on the computer, most of that on here or msn (or most likely both) and I don't know enough about any of the topics to contribute anything to the topics. Most of my time on here i'm just looking around reading the posts of the people that actually know what they are talking about, trying to learn something. I have no military experience and the threads that I might know something about, there is almost definitely someone with more info on the subject. So it's hard for me to post 10 posts that would be very useful to the other people on the site.

Also, I did have an account before the one i'm using know, (Randy15) and it had 30 posts posts on it (mostly questions on recruiting, eligibility and courses) but I went away for a couple weeks and when i came back it wouldn't let me on the account, it said that the username did not exist, even though I have posts on the site, so what's going on there?

So to sum it all up, I don't know enough to contribute anything to this site, and the questions that I did have have either been answered in my previous posts, i've found what I was looking for on the threads, or I've sent personal messages to people that could possibly help me. Does anyone see how someone like me could really get the short end of the stick here?


----------



## Michael OLeary

Randy,

it's only the "short end" if you decide to let it be so. You've obviously got the capability of presenting well structured and well thought out posts, so only nine more to go.

You have to consider that this restriction on the chat room helps to protect army.ca, its owner and all members from drive-by trolls, antogonistic lurkers and those who might be seeking a way to throw a wrench into the works. Ten posts gives us a (very small) look at any members before they get into the free flowing chat room. It gives us an idea of their background and attitude and helps us head off some of the potential disasters. The chat room can include minors so we do have to be careful and watch for those who might launch into inappropriate content or other emotional meltdown states. Other participants could possible include mothers of cadets or soldiers, reporters, reps from politicians' offices, etc. All are welcome, but we want some idea of who's in the house.

The terms haven't been rewritten to obstruct you or anyone else, they have generated a necessary safeguard.

take care

Mike O


----------



## Randy_15

I totally understand that the rules havn't been changed just to make it harder for people, you have the reasons and right to do it and I understand why you did it. I'm just saying that some of my posts may not be the best or the most helpful, so theres a warning , i may seem like a dumbass but atleast i'm not making things up and acting like i know things that i have nooo clue whatsoever about.


Does anyone have an idea of whats going on with my old account?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Ranger

From what I've gathered, as soon as a new thread is started, an immediate response is to simply tell the person to go to search.  I understand that many topics have been covered extensively, however it proves somewhat of a problem for some topics.  I think it's a good idea to maybe reopen some topics, to perhaps rediscuss, and get more opinions from new members.  The website will become rather stale once everything has been discussed.


----------



## NavComm

Rocky Mountain Ranger said:
			
		

> From what I've gathered, as soon as a new thread is started, an immediate response is to simply tell the person to go to search.  I understand that many topics have been covered extensively, however it proves somewhat of a problem for some topics.  I think it's a good idea to maybe reopen some topics, to perhaps rediscuss, and get more opinions from new members.  The website will become rather stale once everything has been discussed.



I'm going to have to respectfully disagree with you. "new threads" are often continuams of other threads that the new thread starter didn't bother to research. If it's truly a new thread, it doesn't get jumped on. But figure it out, this forum has been running for a long time, there's few topics that someone hasn't already thought of. SEARCH, use the search function. It's not a hard concept.

If someone starts a new thread and I can pop one or two words from their question into the search function and come up with 6 or 7 replies, I'm pretty sure they didn't use the search function, and that leads me, as a regular user to search the new topics thread only to find out some moron didn't use the search function.


----------



## Michael OLeary

RMR,

the number of simplistic question posted by new members, sometimes within minutes of registering and obviously without any attempt to even look around led to the creation of this post. You may find is offers some perspective.

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

The posts where someone is told to search is when they ask simple question. Few start out bye articulating an interest, expressing an opinion (if they have one) and asking specifically for the opinions of other members based on their most recent experiences. All we really seek is for people to have put some thought into their contribution. If we pander to each "newbie" individually we will quickly lose the interest of very experienced members who also look for a very different level of discourse. And we need to keep them interested not only in those levels, but also to the point that they will willingly look in and contribute to the younger members' threads as well.

Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Randy_15 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have an idea of whats going on with my old account?



It exists here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/members/9260

I'd guess that you forgot the password, but you can reset it on the login screen (assuming the e-mail address is still valid.) I only delete accounts that have been idle for over a year, and then only after notifying the owner and providing a 2 week grace period. It seems that "the short end of the stick" was self imposed in your case. 


Cheers
Mike

P.S. On first inspection Randy15's posts seem pretty reasonable to me...


----------



## Journeyman

Rocky Mountain Ranger said:
			
		

> The website will become rather stale once everything has been discussed.



Yep, and in the 1870’s, German physicist Max Planck (the guy who invented quantum theory) was advised against going into physics, having been told that “in this field, almost everything is already discovered.” 

I think we've got a _wee_ bit more ground to cover before the realm of military, defence and security topics is all discussed out.   ;D


----------



## George Wallace

Journeyman[Edit]  Sorry......RMR

I am sure you never tire of hearing the same question over and over the same day from someone and all of their friends.  "Can you hear me now?"
Mike's working out of his own home with his own equipment to run his site.  "Can you still hear me now?"
His Hard Drive and Server can only hold a finite amount of data.  "Can you hear me now?"
When several people come onto the site a day and ask the same question or start a new Topic using variations of the same question, "Can you hear what I am saying?" over and over again, using up bandwidth and everyone's time it makes me wonder if "You can still hear me, right?"
It behoves the Staff to regulate it all and keep the site running smoothly.  "Can you still hear me?"
Sure our patience sometimes gets a bit stretched.  "Are you still hearing me?"
One word nonsensical posts waste all our time here.  "Do you still hear me?'
People who can't use their own initiative and want to become members, even officers, in the CF, without the abilities to use the Search Function become suspect in their intentions, abilities, and potential to become members of the CF.  "You still listening?"  It becomes rather disheartening to have to deal with these immature attitudes at times.  "Can you still hear me?"
Do we get annoyed at times and try to take measures to prevent abuse of this site.  "Are you still hearing me?"
You bet we do.  "Is the reception still good?"

We are trying to maintain a serious and informative site.  We try to keep it a professional site.  We do not want it to become a childish Chat site.  Naturally some sensibilities may be insulted by gruff responses at times, but those gruff responses are most likely due to someone not researching their question first.  The site has been up and running long enough to have covered all but the most recent changes to the CF, so yes we will never become "Stale or Stagnant" as you put it.

So if you really like listening to the kids in the backseat asking every five minutes: "Are we there yet?" you can take up the job full time to answer those questions.       ;D


----------



## George Wallace

I so felt like the annoying Cdn Tire Guy.


----------



## NavComm

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I so felt like the annoying Cdn Tire Guy.



Can you repeat that, I wasn't listening


----------



## 3rd Herd

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Journeyman[Edit]  Sorry......RMR
> 
> Naturally some sensibilities may be insulted by gruff responses at times, but those gruff responses are most likely due to someone not researching their question first.



At this time I feel I must commend the 48th for his clear concise language and grammatical skill for answering the above. He also shows an usual understanding and ability far beyond his peers in dealling with the proverbial "Are we there yet"


----------



## Rocky Mountain Ranger

Perhaps I should've reworded my thread a bit.  I completely understand the purpose of using search, however, it's important to keep topics open-ended for new opinions, instead of just automatically saying "SEARCH SEARCH SEARCH!"    

In retrospect, I now realize how difficult this can be for the majority of the topics covered on this site.  New, interesting threads will pop up less often on account of the number of topics covered.  I admit, this is one of the better sites out there, and a big thanks to Mike.


----------



## the 48th regulator

Rocky Mountain Ranger said:
			
		

> ....it's important to keep topics open-ended for new opinions, instead of just automatically saying "SEARCH SEARCH SEARCH!"



How about posting opinion obout topics already covered in a previous threads.  Would you not agree that it would help in the mechanics of the site as opposed to started a thread that has already been done.

dileas

tess


----------



## 3rd Herd

George Wallace said:
			
		

> No, it is not limited to him alone.  There have been several other people on the Forums posting one liners.  In on instance one person posted three one liners in three different topics in less than a minute.  Doesn't look suspicious does he?  What a great way to catch the attention of the Staff.



Pot calling the kettle black? I was wondering how someone can have 2000 plus posts. Here we are hammering away at new members for quality posts so not as waste moderators time and control entry into the chat room. Well I just spent the day going through the entire Military History Forum. Not each and every thread but page by page and on every page I would sample a thread or two. Frankly I was astonished at the number of one line posts. Hmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## the 48th regulator

From people who no doubt have proved their mettle, here on the site, with many other quality and informative  posts.

That is the difference.

dileas

tess


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!!

Although it would look sloppy, there are times I wish that as soon as you login you would get a full screen flashing banner that says STOP....HAVE A QUESTION?USE SEARCH FUNCTION FIRST.

 It astounds me how on a daily basis, a new thread is started with a topic that has been flogged to death in dozens of threads.


----------



## Meatpuppet

When does a chatroom on a military friendly site become so ploitical??? :-X


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Wait I know this one... when there's an election coming in 2 days?


----------



## cryssy22

OK OK the fifty million question...how do i get into the chatroom?plz help me i am having a hard time here...lol


----------



## Bzzliteyr

you only have 2 posts, so once you have met the minimum post count (10) you will be able to partake in the chatrooom.  You are encouraged to read through many of our interesting topics and join in the conversations to bring your post count up.  Be aware, the admins are very keen at looking for "waste" posts just to bring your post count up.


----------



## cryssy22

thank you...i just wanted to know that...


----------



## George Wallace

And the Moderators are very quick to pick up on things.    ;D

Just don't break the rules.

This is not a Gamer's Forum, nor is it a Chat Forum.


----------



## Blakey

Thought I'd post this here, instead of starting a new thread.
Is there a way to show who is in the chat room and what Chanel they are in, without having to actually "enter" the chat room?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Unfortunately not. Given some time I may be able to see if it's possible, but it would require a bit of work.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## HItorMiss

Is it just me and my system or is the chat room down?....If it's me no big I'm sure I can figure it out.

If not and no one had noticed yet then I guess I provided a service...Oooohhhh Loookkkeee I'm useful ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

It seems like it is down... When was it last known to be working? I'm checking it out now...


----------



## HItorMiss

Mr Bobbit,

I know it has been down since 2000 hrs, anything farther back I could not tell you.


----------



## Trinity

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Is it just me and my system or is the chat room down?....If it's me no big I'm sure I can figure it out.
> 
> If not and no one had noticed yet then I guess I provided a service...Oooohhhh Loookkkeee I'm useful ;D



OMG  chat is down...

where is HoM going to sit and complain all night long????   

Or hit on Card_11 or Camochick, or Muffin, or armyvern...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Alright, I'll use the Microsoft school of troubleshooting and reboot the server to see if that hepls. Back in 5.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Ok, it's back, but went down under some very suspicious circumstances. Investigating now...


----------



## Trinity

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Ok, it's back, but went down under some very suspicious circumstances. Investigating now...



I would like to nominate Hit or Miss (HoM)
to be the scapegoat for chat breaking....

I need a seconder!


----------



## 9nr Domestic

I will second that!


----------



## Sig_Des

Somebody getting blamed for breaking something, and it's not me???



HoM did it!!!!


----------



## Pea

I did not break it.. I was smart and made the little brother buy me dinner since he was in town..  ;D YAY..

Oh ya Padre...very funny..


----------



## HItorMiss

I did not break the chat......

*note to self, delay plan obfuscate by 2 weeks*


----------



## armyvern

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> I did not break the chat......
> 
> *note to self, delay plan obfuscate by 2 weeks*



It was more than likely Sig_Des...cause he didn't have my computer around to break today...


----------



## beach_bum

I blame Polkaroo!


----------



## Trinity

beach_bum said:
			
		

> I blame Polkaroo!



Polkaroo was here?
AND I MISSED HIM AGAIN!?!?


----------



## Pea

Trinity said:
			
		

> Polkaroo was here?
> AND I MISSED HIM AGAIN!?!?



Hey...you stole HoM's line!  >


----------



## Sig_Des

armyvern said:
			
		

> It was more than likely Sig_Des...cause he didn't have my computer around to break today...



I admit nothing....

Polka Roo is a good one to blame, though...If not Card...Card's devious


----------



## Pea

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I admit nothing....
> 
> Polka Roo is a good one to blame, though...If not Card...Card's devious



Des... what ever gave you that idea?..  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

All,

I've noticed a disturbing trend in the chat room recently in that some conversations seem to steer towards innuendo and generally inappropriate topics. Please keep in mind that the chat room was set up for Army.ca users to discuss relevant topics and is subject to all the same Conduct Guidelines that the rest of the site is.

Running a chat room is a bit of a risk in terms of liability, so please let common sense prevail and use the privilege respectfully. If the chat room becomes a problem, it will have to be shut down. I don't think anyone wants that, so please keep it clean and dignified.


Thanks
Mike


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Mike is there a way for the DS to lock down the chat room in case this sort of situation arises?


----------



## HItorMiss

I can honestly say that I an a culprit of this, and for that I apologise.

I Shall endeavour to keep things and conversation in the right place.


----------



## Kat Stevens

You need to be very careful about this, IMO.  If you turn the chat into a church meeting, it will perish.  While I find army talk infinitely interesting, if you want a think tank/study hall atmosphere, may as well shut 'er down now.  ALL chat between groups of adults degenerates to two topics after a while; feces and sex.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Yes that it does but we also have cadets and interested kids that frequent the chat room so a certain degree of responsibility and decorum should be maintained at all times. In essence folks police yourselves because what it might boil down to is have a chat room open when there is a mod around or willing to host for awhile. We don't want it to go that way and I know the chatters do not but.....


----------



## Kat Stevens

Then slap an "R" rating on the room, and limit the kids to the cadet forum... They won't see anything in the chat that isn't available to them multiplied tenfold on basic cable....  scan MuchMusic lately?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Thats not the purpose of the chat room....if you want to trash talk go to yahoo.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Yes, that's exactly what I said "release the hounds! poo, fart, peepee!!!"


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Just follow Mike's Guidelines as he posted above and you won't need to worry.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Consider this scenario:

1.  Mike Bobbitt creates army.ca with a chat room 
2.  A member comes in and start talking trash and sexual innuendo 
3.  Young person (perhaps no age in profile, so who knows) sits reading that content
4.  Young person's mother looks over shoulder and is offended that a site open to young Susie/Johnie has such content openly accessible to her offspring - and no 'agreement to use' criteria is going to be upheld when a minor made such decisions
5.  Mother calls lawyer or RCMP
6.  Mike Bobbitt gets served papers or arrested
7.  Army.ca disappears

Minor risk? - probably.  
Serious consequences (to army.ca) if it happens? - YES.

Is it worth that risk? - Not to those who wish to see army.ca continue.


----------



## Trinity

I blame Card 11


She's always talking about breasts..  because she raising money for breast cancer.
And when she's done about that, its Brokeback Mountain and how we should see it.
Finally, she been talking about being married to Camochick, which ultimately leads to
lesbian discussion.  

I really am quite disgusted with chat myself and plan not to frequent it again 
until this filth is cleaned up.


----------



## Chimo

Firstly, I have been guilty as charged however, in my defence, I usually chat in an adult context when it is fairly late at night. Since Mike says clean it up I will. Roger that.

Secondly, Trinity whats with slamming Camo and Card? I am unsure if you meant it as a  joke or as some kind of example. I enjoy both of their comments. 

We are as Kat pointed out adults and I have even mentioned breasts in front of my children now and then...usually in the context of, please pass the chicken breasts. However the mention of female breast is not a bad thing particular with Camo and Card's goal of raising money for cancer research.


----------



## beach_bum

Chimo said:
			
		

> Firstly, I have been guilty as charged however, in my defence, I usually chat in an adult context when it is fairly late at night. Since Mike says clean it up I will. Roger that.



I'll second that one.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

I believe my comment was the straw that broke the camels back, as old medic can probably attest to.

My apologies.


----------



## Trinity

Chimo said:
			
		

> Secondly, Trinity whats with slamming Camo and Card? I am unsure if you meant it as a  joke or as some kind of example. I enjoy both of their comments.



Yeah.. it was a total joke.. although it looked serious, thats why i put the  .

In fact, the irony of the post is I am responsible for the three items raised, not card.

But now that Shortbus has taken responsiblity, I am perfectly happy to shift the blame to him.


----------



## blacktriangle

The chatroom is spooky. 

I entered and everyone began talking in german...damn you profile!

I'm not sure whether to be offended or thankful.


----------



## monika

Talking in German? We started that before you came in. Just one of those silly "Hey who speaks this" things. A lot of the people in there were finished work so to speak and weren't up to chatting about the day job after hours.


----------



## Sig_Des

mea culpa, mea culpa, mea frickin' culpa.

of speaking German in the chat...I did that.

The problem with the chat, is that some of us frequent it too much. And we start to view it as the mess...We save the more serious stuff for the forums. Not that it means that we don't discuss some serious issues in there, but it's the same people a lot of the time.

I do second the statement of it being Card's fault...and Shortbus's...and mine...and definitely Trinity and HoM too....wow....we're all horrible human beings


----------



## HItorMiss

Des your confusing our bad behavior with your bad humanity...remember though I have been told that people hate me, you have been called a horrible human being 

Wow I escaped blame for once!


----------



## Pea

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> The problem with the chat, is that some of us frequent it too much. And we start to view it as the mess...We save the more serious stuff for the forums. Not that it means that we don't discuss some serious issues in there, but it's the same people a lot of the time.
> 
> I do second the statement of it being *Card's fault*...and Shortbus's...and mine...and definitely Trinity and HoM too....wow....we're all horrible human beings



I have to agree with you there. I think part of it is some of us are there quite often and feel we are hanging out with friends, which can cause things to get carried away. Also, I do have to own up to my share of the behaviour. Mike, I apologize for it. I do respect your site, and your rules.


----------



## camochick

Ok, I guess I can take part of the credit for the debauchery. Mike I love the site and totally didnt mean any disrespect. :-*

We'll keep it clean from now on


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Thanks... It's not a "big" issue but I generally don't like to wait until it gets to that point, so a I'm hoping that a gentle reminder will do the trick. It sounds like that's probably going to work just fine.

I'm not trying to suck the fun out of the chat room, just trying to make sure we have a chat room for your kids to frequent some day. 


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Trinity

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> just trying to make sure we have a chat room for your kids to frequent some day.



I dunno...

I think we can all agree.. I shouldn't reproduce!?!!!


----------



## armyvern

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I do second the statement of it being Card's fault...and Shortbus's...and mine...and definitely Trinity and HoM too....wow....we're all horrible human beings


How the heck did my name manage to be left off the list here? Perhaps I hid too well behind HorM's unused BEWs??

I apologize Mike. I am the worst offender.


----------



## Journeyman

armyvern said:
			
		

> How the heck did my name manage to be left off the list here?


I agree Vern. I feel slighted too.  :'(   I guess it's 'cause we're too sweet & innocent.

The obvious way to clean up the chat room is to ban the Padre. Or better yet, perhaps keep him in there, but don't let him speak - - that way we can continue to mock him, but he can't ratchet up the inappropriate behaviour, only to blame his actions on Card/Camo.

( Is this the "just kidding" icon? --->    )


----------



## navymich

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I guess it's 'cause we're too sweet & innocent.



Speak of the sweet and innocent and I shall appear.  Although I could shift the blame, as others have tried to do, and blame it on being led down the garden path, I too have been part of the uncouth crowd.  So since they have said their parts well, ditto to Card and Camochick's comments.


----------



## Sig_Des

armyvern said:
			
		

> How the heck did my name manage to be left off the list here? Perhaps I hid too well behind HorM's unused BEWs??
> 
> I apologize Mike. I am the worst offender.



and



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> I agree Vern. I feel slighted too.  :'(   I guess it's 'cause we're too sweet & innocent.



Oh, don't think that I consider you two above reproach...You're two of the worst offenders, after HoM and myself, of course.  

Actually, I think a worthy punishment would be for Mike to get some strings pulled, and have all of us posted to an isolated post, like Italy, or Australia, somewhere were the sun would punish us all, and then give us control of the mess, and not give us internet access...We're happy, everyone else will remain unoffended... It could Work!

seriously though, I'll try to cut down on the innappropriate innuendo and such....I won't type it, but you'll all know that I'm thinking it really hard!


----------



## monika

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Actually, I think a worthy punishment would be for Mike to get some strings pulled, and have all of us posted to an isolated post, like Italy, or Australia,



I think that would solve the problem. Can I tag along as the civilian observer?



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> I agree Vern. I feel slighted too.  :'(   I guess it's 'cause we're too sweet & innocent.



I can accept responsility for many things, but being sweet and innocent isn't one of them. >  I too am guilty as charged; I'd hate to do anything that would result in long time members getting in trouble or worse having their chat taken away. Just new here and following the flow of things.


----------



## Journeyman

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> don't think that I consider you two above reproach...


Oh come on now Des. You say that like anyone....ANYONE... gives a rat's buttock for a Jimmy's opinion. Ever since that "I don't understand it, the radios worked fine in the desert" debacle.....


----------



## Sig_Des

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Oh come on now Des. You say that like anyone....ANYONE... gives a rat's buttock for a Jimmy's opinion. Ever since that "I don't understand it, the radios worked fine in the desert" debacle.....



Well, you don't get to come to Australia with the rest of us disturbed and depraved, and you know why?

"You didn't check that the antenna was properly connected, sir"  >


----------



## Trinity

I think...

The UN should vote and send delegates.. lets say.. a peacekeeping
force INTO the chat to ensure that all sides agree by the binding
arbitration put forth in the rules and user agreements of army.ca.


----------



## Pea

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Actually, I think a worthy punishment would be for Mike to get some strings pulled, and have all of us posted to an isolated post, like Italy, or Australia, somewhere were the sun would punish us all, and then give us control of the mess, and not give us internet access...We're happy, everyone else will remain unoffended... It could Work!



Des, what a great idea. Let's go with Australia. Also, will BMQ be offered there? I really don't want to have to delay my app again.


----------



## Sig_Des

I guess we could run a BMQ there....surfing in squads...

I'll be the Padre, and Trinity can be the Chief Instructor....JMan can be the medic...anyone else interested in positions for our Degenerate forced move to Australia, and concurrent alcohol-full BMQ?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Congrats, Mike started this to bring to your attention a serious concern of his and you turn it into a circus. No more, its locked.


----------



## MattDeLong4

I never seen this suggested, or am I aware that it has ever been suggested. Why not offer a chat service through this site, get 1-on-1 person advice, not through the forums? It's more personable than through the forum. You can do it through an IRC server, or using my geeky computer skills I could whip up a java chat client which could be implimented into the site; either that or you can use one of many availabe free clients on the internet which is at hand any time you may wish to use, opensource baby - open source.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Hi Matt, we actually had an IRC based chat room for quite a while, but we now use Flashchat. It's available ot any member who has been here for 3 hours and has 10 posts.

Edit: I should point out that users who add inane posts simply to reach the 10 will find their posts deleted, and may even be on warning. Please folks, just participate normally and you'll get to the chat room in a reasonable time.


----------



## Jacqueline

I'm not sure if this is the right place for this... I can't get into the chat room, when I click on  "chat" the screen at the top says " army chat, all messages logged." Then the rest of the screen is blank (white). Do I have to install something or the other? Help?


----------



## -rb

Miss J said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if this is the right place for this... I can't get into the chat room, when I click on  "chat" the screen at the top says " army chat, all messages logged." Then the rest of the screen is blank (white). Do I have to install something or the other? Help?



Most likely a flash plugin issue, you can download the latest version here http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&promoid=BIOW ...install by following the prompts then come back and try again

cheers.


----------



## Jacqueline

yukon:This is still not working. I have a feeling it might be the computer do you think so?


----------



## Bellesophie

Hi,

I wanted to access the Milnet Chat Room 
I've entered my username for the forums and my password but it didn't work
How do I access this place and where should I go to create ID... 
Thank's a lot for the info's...

Sophie  :yellow:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Hi Sophie,

You need to have 10 posts and 3 hours of time logged on the site prior to being able to visit the chat room. This is done to prevent bots and spammers from creating an account just to overwhelm the chat feature.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Bellesophie

Mike
Thank's a lot for the quick answer...
It's all noted...
Good Day

Sophie :yellow:


----------



## tomahawk6

I don't normally chat but kimbrly3434 engaged me in conversation. She wanted a penpal,not my thing,but I suggested she might find one here in the forums. Then she asked my age which made me feel uncomfortable so I politely ended the chat. I dont want to make this an issue just more like a FYI.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Appreciate the heads up, that does sound fishy. I'll check into it.


----------



## KJK

I got a chat request from her too which I ignored.

KJK


----------



## dapaterson

ForeignPrince147 has promised me $20 million, once I send him a copy of my driver's license and bank information.


----------



## Good2Golf

dapaterson said:
			
		

> ForeignPrince147 has promised me $20 million, once I send him a copy of my driver's license and bank information.



He wants to make sure he doesn’t send it to the wrong person. :nod:


----------



## Blackadder1916

I've had a couple of requests to chat (not recently) but I've ignored all.  None of them appeared to be a Nigerian prince and I'm not stupid; only a genuine Nigerian prince can be trusted.


----------



## AbdullahD

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> I've had a couple of requests to chat (not recently) but I've ignored all.  None of them appeared to be a Nigerian prince and I'm not stupid; only a genuine Nigerian prince can be trusted.



Yep, he is a good guy. My bank account was accidentally charged $1,500 CAD. Messaged him and he said if I gave him my CC numbers he would get it all sorted.

Top notch fellow.
Abdullah


----------



## NavyShooter

I had a similar experience - _HAWT_Military_Wife_Petawawa asked to chat with me, and politely offered me a free supper next time I was in town...she said her house was the 2nd one on Normandy Street with the Tide Box in the front window.  I politely declined, partly since I'm on the east coast, and suggested that she seek out Our Lady of Sorrows instead...


----------



## my72jeep

We have a chat option? Who knew.


----------



## mariomike

my72jeep said:
			
		

> We have a chat option?



See also,

Army.ca Chat [merged] 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/28396.175.html
8 pages.


----------

